

Ask HN: Privacy Policy generator for mobile app? - rrbrambley

We're about to launch our app and need a privacy policy (without legal fees). A quick search reveals all sorts of different generators and templates, but before we use one of those, I'd like to ask you all about any particularly good sources for this type of thing. How have you gone about getting a privacy policy for your app/website/unfunded startup? Some background: we're a mobile game and have a bare website at the moment.
======
soneill
Automattic (the company behind wordpress) has their privacy policy and ToS
under a creative commons sharealike license, so they may be a good template
for you to base yours on. I used it as a template for my startup, and it only
took a couple hours of tweaking to adapt it to my purposes. In any event, it's
a good resource: <http://automattic.com/privacy/>

